# Where to Find Bulk Worcestershire sauce



## shaunous (6/11/13)

Anyone got any leads on CHEAP Bulk Worcestershire sauce. Or an alternative.

It's the only thing making my Home Made Jerky less cost effective than it could be. Best I seem to be able to find is 750ml glass bottles that ain't as cheap as they could be. Aldo doesn't seem to stock it neither. Seen a couple of food wholesalers in Sydney sell brand name stuff in 2l plastic containers.

Cheers,
Shaun.


----------



## Airgead (6/11/13)

Make your own?

http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/homemade-worcestershire-sauce-L2288.html


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/13)

I believe you can make it yourself, probably not exactly the same but may be better and will have the personal touch.
Nev
Recently just sold a 600L vessel to the guy that owns Road Kill, he was using it to mix marinades.
Nev


----------



## punkin (6/11/13)

Campbells wholesaler, Bidvest or any of the other food wholesalers. Usually comes in 4 Litre bottles. Costs less than 10 bucks.


----------



## DU99 (6/11/13)

this help any,to you


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

Airgead said:


> Make your own?
> 
> http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/homemade-worcestershire-sauce-L2288.html


No anchovies in that recipie.


----------



## adryargument (6/11/13)

Airgead said:


> Make your own?


Homemade sauces are always better imo.
At least they dont end up 95% sugar.


----------



## MartinOC (6/11/13)

Airgead said:


> Make your own?
> 
> What a novel concept for a forum dedicated to making your own beer.........





Gryphon Brewing said:


> > No anchovies in that recipie.
> >
> > Not good, then. MUST have anchovies
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (6/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No anchovies in that recipie.


or tamarind

Or fermentation

Some info and suggested recipes here: http://old.cbbqa.org/articles/WorcestershireSauce.html


----------



## shaunous (6/11/13)

Hey Martin, your in the brew FOOD sub section, Fukoff or post something worthwhile.

I might have to see where me local publican gets his all from, no food wholesalers in Grafton, maybe some in Coffs Harbour.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

Be either Bidvest or PFD


----------



## punkin (6/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Hey Martin, your in the brew FOOD sub section, Fukoff or post something worthwhile.
> 
> I might have to see where me local publican gets his all from, no food wholesalers in Grafton, maybe some in Coffs Harbour.



116 Bent st.

Google.

http://www.truelocal.com.au/business/grafton-food-distributors/south-grafton


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

manticle said:


> or tamarind
> 
> Or fermentation
> 
> ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

punkin said:


> 116 Bent st.
> 
> Google.
> 
> http://www.truelocal.com.au/business/grafton-food-distributors/south-grafton


Which is now Black Toyota.....and has been for a few years


----------



## manticle (6/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Hey Martin, your in the brew FOOD sub section, Fukoff or post something worthwhile.


Pretty sure Martin was referring to


> probably not exactly the same but may be better and will have the personal touch.


and suggesting that anyone on this forum (being into making beer at home) might be interested and capable of making a decent sauce at home too


----------



## sp0rk (6/11/13)

Do you want me to drop into Bidvest and ask if they can get it and how much?
They're in the same industrial estate as my work
I might actually be interested in some now I'm planning on making more jerky too


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

Count me for a bottle


----------



## sp0rk (6/11/13)

LOL, north coast worcestershire bulk buy...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

We all gather making sure no one spots us


----------



## slcmorro (6/11/13)

Just make Biltong instead. No worcestershire sauce required, and is heaps better


----------



## shaunous (6/11/13)

Farkin oath Spork, let me know mate, I use the shit for normal meals as well anyway, go through it real quick. Champion...

Black Toyota's all outa Black sauce Punkin.

Whatever he was referring to Manticle it had fukall to do with the OP. But thanks anyway.


----------



## sp0rk (6/11/13)

slcmorro said:


> Just make Biltong instead. No worcestershire sauce required, and is heaps better


I've eaten and made both, I prefer my jerky


----------



## Airgead (7/11/13)

manticle said:


> or tamarind
> 
> Or fermentation
> 
> Some info and suggested recipes here: http://old.cbbqa.org/articles/WorcestershireSauce.html


Yeah. I know. Was the first one that came up on google. Lazy posting...


----------



## MartinOC (7/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Hey Martin, your in the brew FOOD sub section, Fukoff or post something worthwhile.


Actually, Manticle was exactly right - that's what I was referring-to & don't bother to invite me to **** off - I've been told by experts (ie. you don't qualify). Since you requested something useful, I make this about twice a year:

1 x 500g jar of home-brand plum jam
1 x 2L home-brand brown vinegar
3/4 Cup of treacle
2 Tsp Cayenne powder
6 Anchovy fillets - chopped
1 Large onion - chopped
3 Cloves of garlic - crushed
3 Tsp Ground allspice
3/4 Tsp ground cloves

Combine everything in a saucepan & stir uncovered for an hour, stirring occasionally. Strain everything through a sieve & "sparge" the solids with about 0.5 L boiling water. Bottle whilst still hot (pasteurization & all that).

Makes about 2 1/2 litres & is a little on the sweet side, but you could add tamarind for sourness to your own tastes.


----------



## punkin (7/11/13)

Lancashire Relish is better than Worcestershire, but it doesn't matter for Jerky.


JerkyBossesBiltongPunkin


----------



## DU99 (7/11/13)

i make my own "black sauce" ,recipe was given to me by the wifes grandmother
2 quarts vinegar (2Litres)
1 1/2 oz cloves (40grams)
1 1/2 oz ground black pepper(black)
tin of treacle
3-4 onions(chopped)
2 tbl salt
garlic to taste

Put all in a jar,cover & stir daily for 2 weeks
Boil about 20mins strain and bottle cold ..
Boil about 20 mins strain it and bottle it cold


----------



## shaunous (7/11/13)

Lancashire Relish ey Punkin, never heard of it. Might have to check it out.


----------



## mwd (7/11/13)

Then there is Henderson's Relish made in Sheffield SOUTH YORKSHIRE. :blink: Available worldwide.

http://www.hendersonsrelish.com/home.htm


----------



## punkin (8/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Lancashire Relish ey Punkin, never heard of it. Might have to check it out.



Same brand Pick Me Up as the regular Worcestershire. We get it at woolies and coles.


----------



## Spiesy (8/11/13)

Costco?


----------



## shaunous (8/11/13)

No Costco around here Spiesy.

I'd rather not make my own Black Sauce either, I got way to many hobbies and time taken up on a farm, don't need to be 'wasting more time' of you get my drift.

Let me know if you can hook a brother up ey Sp0rk


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

Will do, I'll try and get in this afternoon
Otherwise I'll give them a call on monday and if I can get it I'll pick it up and we'll go from there


----------



## shaunous (8/11/13)

Just gave them a call, will not sell direct to public, but a 4ltr is $12.83. Fukload Better than $5.35 for 500ml


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

Black sauce bulk buy.

I love you AHB.


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Just gave them a call, will not sell direct to public, but a 4ltr is $12.83. Fukload Better than $5.35 for 500ml


Did they say if you need to open an account, or just need a ABN?


----------



## shaunous (8/11/13)

Sorry, didn't get that far into it sp0rk, was hard enough for the guy to answer the phone, poor guy must of had a big night.


----------



## shaunous (8/11/13)

I heart you also AHB


----------



## punkin (8/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> Did they say if you need to open an account, or just need a ABN?



You need to open an account. You need an ABN (and to convince them you will be buying more than one bottle of sauce) to do it.

Ring em up and tell them you are starting a Jerky company. Once you have the account they won't care how much you spend. They'll deliver too, i'll bet they'd leave your order at someones business for you to pick up for nothing.

Cheap Crocodile fillet.


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

I think I have a mate that orders from them, I'll ask him if he can do an order for me


----------



## shaunous (8/11/13)

I'll take 3x 4L bottles, and you my friend will not only get the money, but you'll get one of Shaunous's famous reach-a-rounds.


Famous with myself on myself that is.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

I will grab 1x4ltr


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

shaunous said:


> I'll take 3x 4L bottles, and you my friend will not only get the money, but you'll get one of Shaunous's famous reach-a-rounds.
> 
> 
> Famous with myself on myself that is.


I'm ummm... just gonna ummm.... leave that one alone...


----------



## Linford (8/11/13)

Yep. You blokes are alright. Top shelf beer and dig ya sauce. Like it.

Martin, be good on ribs that.........and everythin!

Rgds

Linford


----------



## shaunous (8/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> I'm ummm... just gonna ummm.... leave that one alone...


We havnt even personally met yet, and normal I make that a rule, but for you sp0rk I was willing to make an exception 

I use this sauce below for all my smoked meats, it'd give a horn to a jellyfish.

*Mahogany Sauce:*
3 strips bacon, diced
1/2 cup chopped onion
3 cloves chopped garlic
1 cup grape or raspberry jam
1 cup tomato sauce
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons of your favourite whiskey

Sauté bacon and onion until onion is tender then add garlic and sauté for another minute. 
Drain bacon drippings from skillet. 
Add jam, tomato sauce, vinegar and whiskey. 
Simmer for 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
Makes 2-1/2 cups.


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

I'm doing big batch of smoked chicken wings and meatballs in a few weeks for a christmas party, might have to give that a go


----------



## shaunous (8/11/13)

I've never been able to find grape jam, but apparently that's better than raspberry.


----------



## Linford (8/11/13)

Horn ya could hang 12 chooks off.......1 would have to stand on 1 leg but...


----------



## punkin (9/11/13)

shaunous said:


> We havnt even personally met yet, and normal I make that a rule, but for you sp0rk I was willing to make an exception
> 
> I use this sauce below for all my smoked meats, it'd give a horn to a jellyfish.
> 
> ...



So do you discard the juices or discard the solids?


----------



## shaunous (9/11/13)

punkin said:


> So do you discard the juices or discard the solids?


Sorry mate, ya piss off the bacon fatty oils. In the end it's kind of like a chunky sauce, super sexy on smoked pork.

I want to try and get the same flavours into a dipping type sauce, would suit chicken better I think.

Edit: [email protected]&king auto-correct


----------



## shaunous (9/11/13)

Linford said:


> Horn ya could hang 12 chooks off.......1 would have to stand on 1 leg but...


Baaahhahahahahahaha me likely!


----------



## Bridges (9/11/13)

Isn't Worcestershire sauce almost a holden v ford thing. Personally I'm a holbrooks man and can't go near the lea and perrins.


----------



## shaunous (9/11/13)

That is true, all my Grandfather would touch was Lea & Perrins.


----------



## punkin (9/11/13)

You made me look up the brand then.

Cornwells.

http://www2.woolworthsonline.com.au/shop/ProductDetails?Stockcode=41178&name=cornwells-lancashire-relish


----------



## Bridges (9/11/13)

Lancashire is a long way from Worcestershire. Well by pommie standards.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/13)

What has this thread come too....we are on track for a "Black" sauce bulk buy.....



****.....I saw a white kitten....it was fully carbed..


----------



## Bridges (9/11/13)

Or may be try the dried option. Dunno where you'd find it locally.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/13)

At $3.50 for a bottle of water its cheaper to buy the real thing


----------



## shaunous (9/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What has this thread come too....we are on track for a "Black" sauce bulk buy.....
> ****.....I saw a white kitten....it was fully carbed..


Did it have the head of a Black Snake hanging from its mouth Stu?



Black Sauce Bulk Buy, keep on track people...


----------



## slcmorro (9/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> I've eaten and made both, I prefer my jerky


PM me your address mate, and I'll send you some of my biltong if you wanna taste


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/13)

Send me some too


----------



## shaunous (9/11/13)

slcmorro said:


> PM me your address mate, and I'll send you some of my biltong if you wanna taste


You air dry it in the shed or u got yourself a flash keg fridge/humidity controlled type drying set-up.


----------



## punkin (10/11/13)

Send me your addy anf i'll send some Jerky to taste against. We'll see if chewy old biltong is any good then.  B)


----------



## sp0rk (10/11/13)

It's a dried meat off!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/11/13)

Only on AHB


----------



## shaunous (19/11/13)

So Howed the jerky taste off go men? Or is there dried meat still floating around in an envelope somewhere with Aus Post.


----------



## sp0rk (19/11/13)

Ooops, I dropped off the face of the earth there for a bit...
I didn't organise anything
Will hit up bidvest over the next few days and see how one sets up an account


----------



## shaunous (19/11/13)

That doesn't answer the debate about Biltong V Jerky via AusPost though sp0rk


----------



## punkin (20/11/13)

I never received a pm. It's the seconf time someone has claimed that biltong is superior to jerky here and failed to back it up with an address for free jerky.


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

Haha, nice. 

I receive a text today at some ungodly hour from a mate telling me his first biltong batch has finished and tastes far better than his jerky. He used a dehydrator to make the biltong also though.

You being a New England man punkin, you'd be cool enough to hang in your shed, or you speedin up the process also?


----------



## punkin (20/11/13)

No i have a purpose built cold smoker.


----------



## sp0rk (18/7/14)

Dragging this out of the dark ages
A bloke I work with sells hotdogs at the Coffs Jetty Markets and has a Bidvest account
He just rang Bidvest up and got me some quotes
$19.40 for 2 Litre Lea and Perrins (apparently the best one)
$9.15 for 4 Litre Fountain (on special right now down from $13.28)
Let me know and I'll get him to grab a couple on his next order


----------



## shaunous (18/7/14)

Lea and Perrins is def the best going.

I got a 4L fountain wor sauce for just under $14 here in Grafton a coupla months back, just under half empty now, my jerky production has slowed some what a little, but I do use it for a lot of things. 

Can buy it here at the wholesalers without an account sp0rk, that's were I get my beer cups and Xtra Large clingwrap also. 

But for less then $10 for 4L I'll take another off your hands, that's crazy cheap.


----------

